# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Trouble saving an Excel document as tab delimited file with Japanese Shift-JIS

## ksdfjksjdfkjdj

rying to save an excel document containing Japanese characters as a tab delimited file with Japanese Shift-JIS

I have done the following steps.

Change the character encoding setting in the following steps before entering the product information in the template.
Click on "File", "Save As", and select save location.
Click on " Tools" in the lower right of the next screen, and click on "Web Options".
In the "Encoding" tab, select "Japanese (Shift-JIS)" from the pull-down menu of "Save this document as:".
4. Click on "OK".
3) After complete changing the character encoding to "Japanese (Shift-JIS)", enter the product information in the template. 4) Save the file as "Text (Tab delimited)" format.

However, when opening the saved text file I can see that it has not saved correctly due to hundreds of "???????????????????????"

To recreate the problem, insert some Japanse text こんにちは、私の名前はジェニーです and try to save it according to the instructions above. The result should not be ???????????????????????

Any help is appreciated.

----------


## Marc L

Just select the text Unicode format when using SaveAs feature

----------

